# Cruze Problems



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Bad dealership for sure. I wouldn't blame any of your cars problems on the car itself, but the poor handling by the dealership. I would tell them you are going to contact GM and report them for the way they have treated you and your Cruze. That should change their attitude.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

While your Cruze may have some legitimate issues (we all have had one or two and some more so) but it sounds like you need a more competent dealership to visit. 

It really isn't Chevy's fault if your Cruze IS in fact faulty (it is...but you know what I mean). You'd have the same luck with any other brand of car. You chose the right car, don't let a few minor things cause you to jump ship. Find a new dealer and move on.

If you read around enough, you'll find that almost everyone has had a bad experience with dealers. Dealers are the worst. I bought mine from a dealer in another city and they were horrible. I take it to my local dealer and they are "better" (not very nice but gets the job done and done right).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dealership. Oil cap and now low brake fluid. The low brake fluid is why the service stabilitrak and traction control lights came on. On second thought ... definitely time to find a new dealership.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Stop going to that dealer for work. They're not doing a good job. The problems you're having are far more the fault of the dealer than the car. Low brake fluid is a very easy fix if it was not topped off at the factory. If the lights come on after topping off the brake fluid, find another dealer! The current one has shown that they don't care about your car, only about vacuuming your wallet. 

I'd also report this to GM themselves. They have little tolerance for dealers who do sloppy work in their name, especially from a new to Chevrolet customer like yourself.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

U definitely have a horrible dealership!! One thing everyone needs to remember is that the dealerships number 1 goal is to make a profit! Once they sell u the car they really could careless.. Then once your done with sells u are left to deal with maintenance dept and their number 1 goal is to make a profit also. Why do u think they are so quick to void your warranty. It is rare that you'll find a dealership that actually cares and is willing to comp u if anything was their fault. Just my opinion.. Shout out to my dealership Terry Labonte Chevrolet of Greensboro, NC for treating me well. 2nd new car I've bought from them and no problems dealing with sells or service dept. It won't be the last car I buy from them. Sorry I went off subject but had to get that off my chest


----------



## RichardLopez (Apr 12, 2013)

What will GM do? Do they care?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is a pretty new car ! I am glad I didn't buy IT from that dealer......


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You should be sent a survey from GM to complete every time you take your car in for service. When you get it make sure you rate the dealer and the service sub-par.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> You should be sent a survey from GM to complete every time you take your car in for service. When you get it make sure you rate the dealer and the service sub-par.


According to my dealer, anything less than a 5 gold star is a failure according to GM. So if it's as serious as they made it sound to me (probably not) definitely fill out the surveys and complain.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

RichardLopez said:


> What will GM do? Do they care?


They do care that you're happy enough to buy another GM vehicle. If their representative in the form of a dealer is not making you happy, tell them so they know. And find another dealer.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

RichardLopez said:


> Bought my 2012 Cruze Eco in Feb 2012. Have put 16,555 miles on the car between then and now. Love my car, treat it as my baby. However I have been having some problems, and they are starting to get old fast. I don't know much about cars, but I know this hasn't gone very well in many instances.
> 
> First instance, took my car in to get its first oil change. Very expensive at the dealership, but that is where I wanted to take it of course. Before I got home, my oil light came on. They forgot to screw on a cap. Well all of the oil leaked out. Had to have my car towed back to the dealership. I never once heard Sorry, but they did fix it. Wasn't offered a free oil change, car wash, anything. Just a "oh we messed up here we did it right this time"
> 
> ...



Oh boy! Before I even read the responses you are going to get, this is not the site for sympathy! They will probably all tell you to find a new dealer because yours is incompetent. Of course, what they may not realize is that not everyone lives within a few miles of a Chevy dealership. Some times a person has to take a day off from work to have their car serviced. I suppose if you were retired and had nothing better to do, this would be okay, but that is most likely not the case. One recourse you have is to give them a POOR rating when you get the customer survey form IF you get one! I THINK you might only get one for warranty work?

Good luck. Hope this is the end! Just thank your lucky stars that you don't have the antifreeze/coolant/glycol based grease smell when using the heater because you would be at the dealer on a regular basis!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> According to my dealer, anything less than a 5 gold star is a failure according to GM. So if it's as serious as they made it sound to me (probably not) definitely fill out the surveys and complain.


ANYTHING less than COMPLETELY SATISFIED is considered a failure!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Right ..Now get a job..preferably one that can help you out of that pickle barrel you have just dived in head first...


----------



## RichardLopez (Apr 12, 2013)

My car has been at the dealership since 8 AM. Was told I would get a call with diagnosis by Noon. I called at 2 after not hearing anything. They said they would call in an hour. That was almost an hour and a half ago. No call. Terrible Terrible service.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Man I really feel for you guys... the dealerships up here have been really cool. Parents SUV had it's transmission go (they never told me how but... it was dead) and it was looking to be a $4000-$5000 job to fix.... they were a MONTH past the 5 year warranty but still in the 160,000k by about 15,000. GM said no warranty... no service "we can haz $ now?" they take a courtesy car home to search frantically for the cash, leaving the car with them (it doesnt drive) and by the next day, knock on the door. It's the shop manager who overheard the story and talked to the guys upstairs. Hands them the keys and steps out of the way to show them their vehicle is in the driveway... and freshly washed. Now THAT is how service is done. Time to move to Canada?


----------



## RichardLopez (Apr 12, 2013)

I just had to call the dealership again myself (about to get off work, have no ride, no update, nothing) 

Said Break Master Cylinder. Gone after 16k miles? That is insane!

Asked them if they changed my oil (which i requested since it was already there) response I got was "oh i dont know let me check"


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Man... it is time to look into moving to Canada.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Its time to report that dealership to GM.


----------



## RichardLopez (Apr 12, 2013)

It is 6:45 PM, waited for 2 hours after they said it was done (it wasn't they lied) and then they told me that i might be getting a survey and to fill it all out as the highest rating because it is a 100/0 system. If I fill out even one thing that isn't exceptional then it is scored a failure.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

wow they still got the balls to ask for a full rating


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Oh boy! Before I even read the responses you are going to get, this is not the site for sympathy! They will probably all tell you to find a new dealer because yours is incompetent. Of course, what they may not realize is that not everyone lives within a few miles of a Chevy dealership. Some times a person has to take a day off from work to have their car serviced. I suppose if you were retired and had nothing better to do, this would be okay, but that is most likely not the case. One recourse you have is to give them a POOR rating when you get the customer survey form IF you get one! I THINK you might only get one for warranty work?
> 
> Good luck. Hope this is the end! Just thank your lucky stars that you don't have the antifreeze/coolant/glycol based grease smell when using the heater because you would be at the dealer on a regular basis!


Any GM dealership will do. You don't have to go to a Chevy dealership. You won't get a GM customer service survey after every dealership visit, but you can always call GM customer care and give them your review of the dealership. One of the things GM looked at when they had to close dealerships as part of their bankruptcy was customer service.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

RichardLopez said:


> My car has been at the dealership since 8 AM. Was told I would get a call with diagnosis by Noon. I called at 2 after not hearing anything. They said they would call in an hour. That was almost an hour and a half ago. No call. Terrible Terrible service.


Call GM and open a ticket with them. GM definitely follows up with the dealerships when this happens. You may have a dealership that needs mothership GM looking over their shoulder to do the job right.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That is definitely not the experience that we want our customers to have! I apologize for that. Please private message me your VIN, full name, exact mileage and the dealer that you were working with. I will do what I can to make sure that this issue is resolved. We appreciate you as a Cruze purchaser. 

Jackie
GM Customer Care


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

RichardLopez said:


> I just had to call the dealership again myself (about to get off work, have no ride, no update, nothing)
> 
> Said Break Master Cylinder. Gone after 16k miles? That is insane!
> 
> Asked them if they changed my oil (which i requested since it was already there) response I got was "oh i dont know let me check"



I STILL say that this crappy dealer service is ALL the fault of the dealership owner! He/she should be on the premises EVERY day and in that service department on a regular basis and CALLING customers on his own to see if they are satisfied!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

RichardLopez said:


> It is 6:45 PM, waited for 2 hours after they said it was done (it wasn't they lied) and then they told me that i might be getting a survey and to fill it all out as the highest rating because it is a 100/0 system. If I fill out even one thing that isn't exceptional then it is scored a failure.


This is where you IGNORE THEIR request and fill it out with what they deserve!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As I read this thread....I'm disappointed........in most of the responses.
Yep, no doubt about it, the mechanic screwed up by leaving the oil fill cap either loose or off.
Yep, the dealer redid the job, cleaned up the mess, and blew an opportunity to turn a negative experience into a positive, either by offering a freebe service next time or reversing the charges this time.....or whatever.

But now, because a component of the car, a safety component, alerted the OP to a failure or fluid level problem, the entire dealership gets blasted.
This was a classic example of jumping to conclusions on our part......then we add to it by agreeing the dealer is taking too long, when, in fact, they were likely trying to determine if the master cylinder was the actual cause of the pressure loss.

So, it appears, because of a past negative experience, the dealer is automatically at fault because a warning lamp did its job, preventing a accident.

I don't see how we, as a forum, provide any service to anyone by jumping to conclusions.

We would be serving the various OP's far better if we wait a while to get the whole story with the facts before we blow our opinions all over hyperspace.

The dealer, on this visit, did NOTHING wrong.

My opinion, to the OP: Your dealer, staffed by human beings, has admitted to a past error.
Your dealer is guilty of not trying to have made that negative experience into a positive by either reversing the original charges or offering a free-be in the future.
Your dealer, correctly diagnosed a problem that your car was designed to alert you to, but sadly, it took a bit longer than you were told.......sorry, but auto repair is not always 'cut and dried'......the customer expects, and the mechanic really does try, to get it right the first time.

What Say You?

And I just know, for sure, not one of you has ever made a error in your chosen professions, right?

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

RichardLopez said:


> It is 6:45 PM, waited for 2 hours after they said it was done (it wasn't they lied) and then they told me that i might be getting a survey and to fill it all out as the highest rating because it is a 100/0 system. If I fill out even one thing that isn't exceptional then it is scored a failure.


Score them what they deserve. In this case I would probably give them the lowest marks possible across the board.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> As I read this thread....I'm disappointed........in most of the responses.
> Yep, no doubt about it, the mechanic screwed up by leaving the oil fill cap either loose or off.
> Yep, the dealer redid the job, cleaned up the mess, and blew an opportunity to turn a negative experience into a positive, either by offering a freebe service next time or reversing the charges this time.....or whatever.
> 
> ...


The scoring is based on the current visit - true. They didn't have the car ready when promised. They didn't keep the owner up to date. Those are two of the major areas on the survey that GM sends out. If they fix the car properly they should get kudos for that, but the communications area of the survey is a major fail for this particular visit. There is also a comment area where OP can report that the reason for the visit is because of mistakes on the previous visit.

It is very unfortunate that the GM survey system has become a pass/fail system. It wasn't designed this way, but was designed to give dealerships feedback on where they can improve service. If I show up and have to wait for my car for a while, as long as the service advisor is keeping me updated I don't have a problem. It's when the human part of the service visit fails that people get upset.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

My dealer always called after a visit even for oil changes. They fixed an issue that 2 other dealers found normal and offered a freebie when issue wasn't even their fault so yeah, dealer issue.

I'm sure I'm not the only one that likes to get an oil change and inspection before going on a long trip. What if a loose drain nut comes off 150 miles from home no where near a dealer?
I make mistakes in my job but i always double or triple check anything that could cause me to lose it.
The non follow ups are also unacceptable.

Be sure to mention the tech's and supervisor's name in the review. These guys need to either start getting proper training in their line of service and customer service or need to start getting weeded out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RichardLopez (Apr 12, 2013)

Got a call from the dealership early this morning that the technician that worked on my car is wondering if he left some tools in the car. I couldn't find any, but the fact this is even a question frightens me.


----------



## RichardLopez (Apr 12, 2013)

Robby said:


> As I read this thread....I'm disappointed........in most of the responses.
> Yep, no doubt about it, the mechanic screwed up by leaving the oil fill cap either loose or off.
> Yep, the dealer redid the job, cleaned up the mess, and blew an opportunity to turn a negative experience into a positive, either by offering a freebe service next time or reversing the charges this time.....or whatever.
> 
> ...




Robby, 

I certainly understand that people make mistakes. I admit that I make mistakes in my own industry. When I do I apologize, offer discounts, do everything I can to make sure that in my industry my customers don't go elsewhere.

Not once did I hear an apology, or even an explanation from the service manager. I had to ask a technician exactly what happened and why and he told me hesitantly after the service manager would just keep saying that "we made a mistake" Well no joke you made a mistake. I demanded to know what the mistake was.

I understand that things take longer than expected. But when you tell someone you will call them at a certain time, you call them even if you do not know the exact issue. If you say you are going to call me at noon, call me at noon and say "hey we are running a bit behind, just wanted to update you since i told you i would call you" that takes an entire 30 seconds to do. No instead I had to call multiple times to get an update, to which they still were at a loss. 

Then this morning I get a call asking if they left tools in my car? What a joke.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i hate irresponsible people too
I was supposed to get my cruze on dec 28, it took til Jan 3rd before I could get it, with a continuous stream of excuses
dont know how long its going to take for dealers to understand that its the small things that can really make a difference, like apologies, compensation, follow up calls, and providing proper updates to the customer


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> That is definitely not the experience that we want our customers to have! I apologize for that. Please private message me your VIN, full name, exact mileage and the dealer that you were working with. I will do what I can to make sure that this issue is resolved. We appreciate you as a Cruze purchaser.
> 
> Jackie
> GM Customer Care



Jackie, if this is the experience that GM does NOT want their customers to have, then they need to get OUT of the ivory towers in Michigan and go UNDERCOVER to these dealers and SEE what is REALLY happening! Maybe then they will see why they dropped from the number one spot! If you have any connections with GM Corporate, you need to pass this on! I have said it before and I'll say it again, if GM can tell the dealers that they have to renovate their dealerships with the blue/gray themes so that every Chevy dealership looks the same even IF their buildings were NOT old or rundown, then they can certainly tell them to get their service departments in shape too! To me, this was a waste of money for GM AND the dealership owners especially in this economy! What good is a great looking *building*, all up to date, if they have a crappy service department? It's NOT the looks of the building that keep customers coming back! It's the *service* they receive and how they are treated! It just doesn't seem that GM can get this through their head!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

RichardLopez,

Although for your reading pleasure, I was directing my dissapointment towards those who were giving the dealer the thumbs down for supposedly not checking your brake fluid at your last service, when, in fact, the vehicle was trying to alert you to a failure.
This is the thrust of my 'Jumping to conclusions' comments and my, 'dealer did nothing wrong' was to reinforce that.

The poor communications are a bad service writer.....actually, a liar, and a poor service manager (his boss) allowing this.
I did agree that your oil change incident was hanled very poorly.

Mostly though, I am trying to point out the need for the various respondents, to wait and get the whole story, about this, and only this service experience.

Now, this phone call looking for tools business......that is a signal that the mechanic is a.....for lack of a better word(s), a poorly organized dweeb.
This means he gets around to putting his tools away about once every three days and then wonders where the missing links are.
So, now, based on the three strikes.....oil change foul up, service writer that can't read a clock, mechanic that has no memory of where his tools are.........I'm afraid I too would be hard pressed to recommend this dealers service department.

Thanks for following up with the tool story.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Dealership. Oil cap and now low brake fluid. The low brake fluid is why the service stabilitrak and traction control lights came on. On second thought ... definitely time to find a new dealership.


Would you like me to find another dealer in your area? I would be happy to help you with that and even set up an appointment for you. Private message me if you need me to do that! Happy Sunday! 

Jackie
GM Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jackie, if that was directed at me, I like my dealership. If it's directed at the OP for this thread I hope he takes you up on this offer.

-Mike.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Jackie, if that was directed at me, I like my dealership. If it's directed at the OP for this thread I hope he takes you up on this offer.
> 
> -Mike.


Yes that post was meant for RichardLopez! I am glad that you like your dealership! Happy Sunday!

Jackie
GM Customer Care


----------



## RichardLopez (Apr 12, 2013)

Got a call this morning that says they may have left some "really expensive tools" under my hood and that if I could bring it in that would be great. So I can take time out of my work day to drive to the dealership in order to have them check it out? UNREAL.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

RichardLopez said:


> Got a call this morning that says they may have left some "really expensive tools" under my hood and that if I could bring it in that would be great. So I can take time out of my work day to drive to the dealership in order to have them check it out? UNREAL.


Sounds like you just got some new tools


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

RichardLopez said:


> Got a call this morning that says they may have left some "really expensive tools" under my hood and that if I could bring it in that would be great. So I can take time out of my work day to drive to the dealership in order to have them check it out? UNREAL.


I'd open the hood and look. If tools are there I'd box them up and ship them to them COD. Please take Jackie up on her offer.


----------



## RichardLopez (Apr 12, 2013)

I called them and told them I opened the hood. They asked me AGAIN to come by. I told them AGAIN the answer was no.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

RichardLopez said:


> I called them and told them I opened the hood. They asked me AGAIN to come by. I told them AGAIN the answer was no.


I'd be very wary of this dealership. They will probably report the tools as stolen next with you as a possible suspect. If the police do show up, be polite to the officer, but do NOT let him/her do any search without you first reading any warrants they may have with them. Also, in this situation, contact a lawyer immediately and report them to your AG's office, the local BBB, and GM immediately. The fact that they can't keep track of their own tools shouldn't be your problem but it sounds like they may try to make it your problem. Most dealerships have a posted policy that they aren't for lost and/or stolen items in your car. I'd throw this back in their face. Based on what you've posted here you looked and didn't have the tools and told them as much and that should be the end of of it.

Second thought, contact a lawyer right now and have them call the dealership's owner. That will back them down quickly. I also wouldn't wait to report them to your state's AG office, local BBB, and GM. Sometimes the best defense is offense - in our judicial system offense is almost always better than defense. By this time the tools are long gone and the dealership and/or tech will need to replace them at their own expense.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't help but wonder if they know they screwed something up somewhere ans want yo u to bring your car in so they can fix their screw-ups under the disguise of lost tools. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

stupid dealer, whose fault is it that they lost tools? No reason you should spend your gas and time for the dealers mistake. Its scary that you are having these people touch your car. Leaving tools under the hood .... that doesnt sound too safe.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I can't help but wonder if they know they screwed something up somewhere ans want yo u to bring your car in so they can fix their screw-ups under the disguise of lost tools.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


That's a very scary and possible theory


----------

